# Shows I am online but no requests



## bryan_cee (Oct 20, 2015)

This may or may have been posted before but I've searched and didn't see anything that helped the situation where it started to work again.

I recently signed up to become a driver a few days ago, I was online for hours and didn't get a request. I FINALLY got one and it went great. Went offline after that as I had plans and been online for about 4 hours now with no ping request. It shows me on the map but when I find a ride somewhere right next to me, it goes to someone further away and not to me.

I emailed support already ( waiting for response ) reset my network settings, reinstalled the app and performed a hard reset on the phone. ANY help will be appreciated. Looking forward talking to my fellow uber friends!


----------



## Speedy (Jul 23, 2015)

bryan_cee said:


> It shows me on the map but when I find a ride somewhere right next to me, it goes to someone further away and not to me.


Just out of curiosity, how did you figure this part out? Like how do you know that there's a ping right next to you but it went to someone else? Have you check the rider app to see if you're not surrounded by other drivers?


----------



## bryan_cee (Oct 20, 2015)

I sent the request and got a driver that wasn't me?


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

bryan_cee said:


> I sent the request and got a driver that wasn't me?


Ya I tried that once too, a friend of mine wanted to know his rating so I went online and told him to request a select car. O was sitting at a table with him and he got a different driver!


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

hello i dont know what is going on with my account. its been a week i can go online but somehow i cannot get rider request..for example i go online 6-10 hours i get no pings i dont know what the issue is i dont think its my phone because i switch out 2 phone and it does the same issue.

i also went to the uber greenhub and they did a demo request then it ping my phone but when i try it with my friends and mom phone at home it does not ping me...it is like intermittent sometime i get 1 random ping and have to wait few hours before getting another 1..this problem is so obvious that its not being slow or im not in a dead area..

my area always have people requesting and i am on x/xl/select...even on the weekends i still dont get any request

i try everything from resetting my phone network setting..reset all setting on my i phone 6 plus to deleting cache..i also remove my vehicle and readd it to see if the uber app fix it self but its been a week i still have the same issue..i still am not getting request and i cannot even ping my self using multiples phones like my mom/dad/wife/friends it does not ping my phone even when im next to it and while it shows im online.

so if any 1 can help me with this issue please let me know i try emailing support 1000 times all they say is my account is active and looks good it just show me the usual reset network setting on my i phone app which i already did...

so yea basically i did all these steps already but still cannot seems to fix the problem.
airplane mode off then on..
bluetooth off completely.
wifi off just using LTE ATT
resetting network
resetting all setting and content on phone
remove sim and put it back in
remove sim and put it on another phone
went to greenhub
deleting cache in settings safari
delete app install app
delete uber rider app so it does not conflict
possibly everything but problem still exist..

p.s this problem happen last month for like 1-2 days but then it fix it self..all i did was delete and reinstall the app...but then it happen to me last week and its still happening and i try everything it seems to not fix it self yet.

any 1 have ideas? right now it shows im online and yes im online i can see my car in my rider app but i cannot get request from people even trying to ping my self like 1000 time it does not go through even when im the only car thats available (did this at 3am i was the only car that shows on my rider app but still when i try requesting with my wife phone x/xl/select it did not even ping my uber driver app phone and yes it shows i was online and i can see my car there while checking my rider app)

please any 1 have same issue or know how to fix this please let me know thankyou.


----------



## Alice Arifova (Dec 9, 2016)

I sent the request and got a driver that wasn't me?


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

You can't ping yourself anymore. They took away this valuable troubleshooting because others were using it to game the system. Or maybe they did it for another reason? Who knows.

Even though I have a separate account under a separate email address, they somehow (phone number probably) linked the two accounts together so I can no longer ping myself to see if I'm really online. When I contacted support about it they said I was committing fraud and I could be deactivated. I actually got a call from someone about it. It kind of scared me.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Mazda3 said:


> You can't ping yourself anymore. They took away this valuable troubleshooting because others were using it to game the system. Or maybe they did it for another reason? Who knows.
> 
> Even though I have a separate account under a separate email address, they somehow (phone number probably) linked the two accounts together so I can no longer ping myself to see if I'm really online. When I contacted support about it they said I was committing fraud and I could be deactivated. I actually got a call from someone about it. It kind of scared me.


nah thats bs


----------

